# multi-effect unit - Digitech RP or ToneLab or POD or...



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

So I won my hockey pool and collected just over $200! I’m looking to buy a multi effect pedal for home recording and also for playing at home on my Fender amp. 

I have a Digitech GSP1101 that I love for home recording but I want to take it to my band’s jam/rehearsal space so I can use it with my live rig – and I don’t want to have to cart it back and forth all the time so now that I have a little extra dough I’m ready to buy something else that I can keep at home.

I’ve kinda narrowed it down to the Digitech RP 255 or 355 or the Boss ME-25 or the Vox ToneLab st or the Line 6 POD HD300. I can spend up to about $300. At this point I’m kinda leaning more towards the RP355. Any suggestions?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd go with the Digitech RP255...it's rugged...sounds great...you can shut off the amp modeling with a simple button push...it has drum adjustable beats...a looper...sounds great for recording too...

The Boss ME25 is a great unit...the "solo" button is great for well...um...soloing...the looper works well too...but...no drum beats...

The vox tonelab has a tube which will need replacing eventually...

I've owned Line 6 Floor Pods in the past...it's just a matter of time before the expression pedals made a gawdawful high-pitched squeaking noise similar to running one's nails down a chalkboard...

Go with what you know...


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've had the RP300 and the Vox ST. I liked the RP better. I HATED the Vox library editor. I don't know the actual terms but with the RP hooked up to a computer you can make changes on the fly, adjust presets and move presets with click and drag. With the Vox you can't. It only loads the patches as a unit and if you make changes to a preset it saves as a unit and you can't make changes click and drag.
Other than that, which was a big deal to me, I liked that you could edit fairly deep with the RP. Both had good sounds although I found the ST bright.
After having both I would have liked the RP back. However, I would have upgraded to the 500/1000 for ease of live playing.
Cheers,


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Years ago I had Digitech's RP-1.........and I liked it. I think if anything I'd stay with them.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

No love for the Line 6 POD HD300? I've heard some great sound clips...check out the great Gilmour sounds on the hiwatt 100 soundclip here: http://www.vettaville.nl/page.php?id=144#1117 . 

Plus I'm losing faith in Digitech...their stuff sounds good but they don't release any new firmware anymore and I haven't been able to access their website cuz it's been down for awhile...can't even download the drivers for the RP255 that a friend at work lent me...


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I bought a PODxt when they came out and still have fun playing around with it... the POD HD looks pretty cool and Line6 is pretty clear as to what pedals/amps/cabs they are ripping off, which is nice.

Most multi-fx units lose value quite quickly, so I would recommend looking for something gently used in order to maximize the money you are putting down on it.


----------

